# lego torture devices



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.walyou.com/blog/2010/05/19/lego-torture-devices/


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

LOL!
The only thing that is more disturbing, is that between me & my kids legos, I could probably put most of these together... Worse yet, is me actually contemplating it and improving some of the designs...:googly:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Noooo!!!

The Legion hears... They move on the props... the gate cannot hold...










ARGH!!!:googly:

Next, they plan on attacking the Barbie strongholds for there fashions... then, the cat toys!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

no! G. I. Joe will save Barbie!(Kens on his own though)

I had the same thought lol. oh if only i hadn't told my aunt she could have my legos for her grandkids. lol


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

OMG!!! Should I be concerned??? My 6yr old son builds stuff like this all the time with his legos! He builds guillotines, electric chairs, gauntlets, booby traps, etc... I didn't think anything of it, just chalked it up to him being a boy obsessed with pirates, vikings, and medieval warrior-type characters, and being raised in a Halloween-crazed house. In fact, he was standing by the computer showing me his latest creation (a trap-filled armory) as I was reading this... Eek!! He loves stuffed animals, baking, and dancing too, he's a sweet little boy...really...I swear... lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nixie said:


> OMG!!! Should I be concerned??? My 6yr old son builds stuff like this all the time with his legos! He builds guillotines, electric chairs, gauntlets, booby traps, etc... I didn't think anything of it, just chalked it up to him being a boy obsessed with pirates, vikings, and medieval warrior-type characters, and being raised in a Halloween-crazed house. In fact, he was standing by the computer showing me his latest creation (a trap-filled armory) as I was reading this... Eek!! He loves stuffed animals, baking, and dancing too, he's a sweet little boy...really...I swear... lol


my favorite thing to do with my dolls was play guillotine, then I would cry when an adult couldn't pop the head back on.(when all else fails there is always duct tape!)


----------



## Cgenet (Sep 11, 2010)

HAHAHA ive always been a fan of the lego these are great


----------

